# Netflix pink when HDR set to auto, ok with HDR off



## eb1909 (Dec 26, 2002)

Just settling in with a new Edge, to replace the unfortunate Bolt. With the Edge video resolution set to either 4k60fps or 1080p60fps and HDR auto, Netflix is completely tinted pink. With HDR off at either resolution, Netflix is ok.

The Edge is connected directly to my LG 65" 4k UHD TV, using the HDMI cable that came with the Edge (High Speed HDMI w/Ethernet) Don't have another TV to test against, so don't know if its LG-specific, or a general problem for the Netflix app.

For now, can just turn off HDR when Netfix-ing - but a lollipop for the dev team that eventually fixes this


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

There was a pink screen hdr issue with Vizio TVs that was resolved with firmware update but have not seen the issues with LG.


----------



## eb1909 (Dec 26, 2002)

LG software version 05.30.90, no updates available (but that doesn't absolve them). Also, other 4k HDR apps (Youtube, Amazon Prime Video) work fine


----------



## eb1909 (Dec 26, 2002)

One more detail: I still have the Bolt. Netflix works under same settings there. Bolt is at s/w version 21.9.7.v8-USC-11-849, Edge is 21.9.7.v8-USM-12-D6F. I'd guess the last bits are device-specific, so Bolt and Edge are running mostly the same software


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bolts dont do HDR or DV. Your issue may be hidden in that little fact.


----------



## eb1909 (Dec 26, 2002)

Doh! So ignore my Bolt ignorance. The Edge is the issue


----------



## mike cip (Sep 24, 2010)

eb1909 said:


> Doh! So ignore my Bolt ignorance. The Edge is the issue


Did you resolve this with tivo? So far two edge boxes with pink screen on Netflix only in hdr mode. Tv is LG OLED


----------



## eb1909 (Dec 26, 2002)

Not resolved - but didn't try, either. Just turning it off for Netflix


----------

